# FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Half-Cover Options



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with this company or this product? Although I keep my Roadster in the garage, this seems like a good idea for trips away from home just to keep bird crap and tree sap off the top and also keep the sun off which might be handy for summer trips to southern Europe.

Not that it's been a problem in the past, but every little bit helps. Just wondering if the quality is as good as they say and if it's really worth hauling it around putting it on, taking it off, putting it on, taking it off...

Your thoughts?

https://cabrioshield.com/uk/audi-tt-200 ... ndard.html

Price £89.00 (Excluding VAT at 20% and shipping)


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

You'd need to take it off when driving :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't know anything about the product but it seems to be tailored for the specific car so its more compact which should make it easier to fold and stow away, especially as there are no straps to mess with too.
Looks like a lot of thought has gone in to its design with several clever features - so I'd suggest it is a quality product,


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

nhs99v said:


> You'd need to take it off when driving :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## wheelnut1 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have one and can confirm it is a quality product and fits well. Company is good to deal with providing prompt delivery.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Wheelnut1* - Did it come with a storage bag? Just curious how much room it takes up when packed away.


----------



## wheelnut1 (Apr 27, 2017)

It wasn't supplied in a storage bag as such, just a thick plastic bag. I will measure folded dimensions tomorrow and post if that's OK.


----------



## wheelnut1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Folded dimensions are approximately 600 x 470 x 45.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Wheelnut1* - Okay, thanks. Not so bad for packing away on trips along with everything else. Is it easy enough to take on and take off? Just curious how it's secured all the way around. From the description, it's secured by the doors on the sides and wipers in the front.

What keeps the back edge in place?
It it affected by strong winds?
Is it relatively theft proof once in place?


----------



## wheelnut1 (Apr 27, 2017)

As you say, it can be packed away in the boot without taking up too much space. It only takes a minute or so to fit or remove. Yes the front is trapped under the windscreen wipers. There are tabs at the side which are trapped at the front edge and rear edge of the doors and the rear is trapped under the front edge of the boot lid. There are also Velcro straps which are secured under the door mirrors. So, it is fairly secure from theft and I think it should be OK in strong winds but I haven't tested this so far. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Not so bad for packing away on trips along with everything else.


It sounds like it might slot quite nicely behind the front seats. I'm 6'0 and there's a fair bit of space there.



SwissJetPilot said:


> Just curious how it's secured all the way around. From the description, it's secured by the doors on the sides and wipers in


It looks like it has a (concealed) magnetic strip all the way round which should make it quite sturdy against even the strongest winds.

There's a little info (and pics) in this thread as to how the lugs fit in the door (MK2 cover on a MK3) viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1611514

It looks a nice quality item to be fair and if mine wasn't in the garage through winter I'd be having one immediately


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Stiff* & *Wheelnut1* - Thanks guys! Great information. 

I contacted them via email and the shipping is nearly £30 so I think I will hold off until my next UK trip and see if I can arrange to pick it up while I'm up in the area. From the images in the link, it looks pretty solid and as you mentioned, folded up is just the right size that it should fit well behind the seat.

Lots of snow here in Swissyland today. Hope it's warmer on your side of the Channel!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Would it be worth seeing if you could get one delivered to someone on here who is near where you will be visiting when you come over? I don't know where you'll be but I'd be more than happy to look after it (I'm near the Humber bridge) and I'm pretty sure there'll be a fair few folks on here that also would (who might well be very close to where you visit.) Might just save you a bit of long trekking if the place is well out of your way.  
Lots of snow here in Engyland too. Bloody freezing! :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Stiff* - Actually the company I visit is not so far away, just the other side of Leeds near Burnley. I might ask the guys there if they'd be willing to have it shipped to their office prior to my next trip. But yeah, thanks for the offer.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Well that works out well


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

i have a roadster and a cheapish full cover, not sure i see logic of a half cover as the tt paintwork seems a lot more vulnerable than the fabric roof, which i treat once or twice a year with fabseal.
I think if you are going to protect your car then protect the whole car, bird lime etc on the paintwork is a lot more of a prob imho.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Tree sap is relatively easy to get off the paint, not so easy to get out of the fabric top. Same with bird crap. I have a full cover too, but it takes up a lot of space in the trunk and when it's windy it tends to get blown around. I'm not keen on the idea of any dirt being rubbed against the finish since I can't often get to a car wash when I'm on road-trips.

During past holiday road-trips to Italy, Spain and France, I often ended up parking in old barns and some dodgy sheds, but it was better than nothing. While this keeps it safe from thieves and vandals, it's not 100% safe from pigeons and owls.

My only concern is it may be a bit too heavy duty for occasional use on extended road trips and not easy to wash if it gets really dirty. There's a cheap one on Amazon for £17.70 that might suffice for those few occasions I'd actually use it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cartrend-70341 ... +car+cover


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This is the other one I'm considering. For £43.00 GBP, it's half the price as the first, yet twice that of the second. I'm starting to feel like Goldilocks and the Three Bears "...and this one is juuuuuust right!"

https://www.everycarcovered.com/collect ... -car-cover


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

The thing I liked about the first one you listed is the mounting is party via magnets. Therefore, wind shouldn't buffet the paintwork as much. However, I could be all wet.....  I had a couple of California Tops on past rides but they were for use on open tops.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *DowneasTTer* - True. I would agree the first one is the most robust of the three and seems to offer the best fit. If I kept my Roadster outside all the time it would be the pick of the litter no question. However, in this case, I only need a half-cover for road-trips to keep the top clean and also keep the sun off. If it lasts a couple of seasons, that's good enough.

In this case, cheap, light weight and compact are really more important than fit and long term durability.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Another search on Amazon.co.uk found this one which is very similar to the first one on this post but costs only £69.95.

https://www.ukcustomcovers.com/half-cov ... r-20062014


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

You're spoilt for choices there Swiss!
With the criteria you've given (ie, the car will be in barns etc) then I'd go for the cheapest basic one if it's just to keep the likes of bird tirds off. That cheapest one has a few neggy ratings related to wind etc but shouldn't be an issue with where you're parked. At that price, it's cheap enough to use a few times and decide if you want to upgrade it later.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Stiff* - Good point. No sense spending more money than necessary. I even found the cheaper model on Amazon.de for €13.00 so I think that's the one I will go with and see how it works out. Cheers! 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005GU1AA8/?co ... YSDH&psc=0


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

My super cheap, half-cover arrived today. Lightweight polyester with four elastic cords with hooks that are big enough I can connect them to my wheel spokes without getting my fingers dirty. Actually polyester has the advantage of drying faster and is a bit more abrasion resistant than nylon so that's good.

This cover is a small, but isn't a custom fit and it's a bit wider than needed. But on the plus side, it covers the mirrors. Once the rain stops, I'll drive it out of the garage and take some pictures.

While clearly not as durable as the other tops I looked at, it will suffice for keeping the convertible top clean for those times I have to park in an old barns or other dodgy, dirty place. And for the money, I can't complain. Plus it doesn't take up much space as the bag it came in is only 11" x 8" x 2" (same as a sheet of A4-paper) so it will easily fit behind one of the seats.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Don't do half a job on that cover:

Not sure about calling it a tent; it looks more like an car umbrella.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So here's the car cover I decided to go with - lightweight polyester, folds up really tight so I can stuff it under the seat on road trips. It's not a custom fit but it's not intended to provide long term outdoor protection. I keep my Roadster in the garage, but the cover keeps the pollen, dust, tree sap and bird poop off when I have to leave it outside.

The cover does a great job of keeping rain water and debris from getting into the convertible top drip trays and out of the front plenum drains too. If you position the straps carefully, you can minimize the contact between the straps and body panels.

Source - Amazon:
https://www.amazon.de/Cartrend-70338-HA ... B005GU1AA8

Sorting out where to attach the front hooks was a bit of a conundrum as putting them through the spokes, while effective, meant I ended up with filthy hands half the time. So I used a old bicycle inner-tube, cut into 15mm wide strips with holes punched into either end. Secured by the existing wheel well arch screws, they worked great for the front tie-down hook anchor points. For the rear hooks, I used the tail pipes and simply re positioned the straps so they go through the wheel well arch to avoid touching the paint any more than necessary.

*Cover in place*









*Front anchors using an old bicycle inner tube secured to the screws in the wheel arch -*









*Rear elastic is pulled under the rear wheel arch and hooked to the tail pipe -*









*Section of an old bike inner tube and hole punch to make the front wheel arch anchors -*


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just wanted to add this one from CarloSalt's post so it doesn't get lost. This is a great looking and nicely fitting custom cover to protect the top. Very nice!

_" Got myself a fabric roof cover to stop the seagull shit. £70 from custom fabrics. Proper job! Pic of case and flap you trap in the door. It has a strap which goes around the door mirror, tucks in the boot, small straps which clamps in each door and magnets along the sides which holds it down also. (Magnets inside the material so no worries). Very secure and quite thick material with a water proof backing. Comes with a carry case so you fold it up and put it in. As good as you will get."_


























































_What did you buy today for your TT (Page 123)_


----------



## TTeflon (Feb 3, 2019)

I've used this one from CoverCraft for almost 4 years. Made specifically for the car. It has pockets for the mirrors and has elastic that wraps the car like an athletic sock. Sorry, I don't have a picture of it. Who wants to take a picture of a covered TT anyway?

https://www.covercraft.com/us/en/shop/2 ... le-covers/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just another update on the cover in some unexpected wet weather. I typically keep it covered to keep the local cats from snoozing on my top. During the night we had an unexpected rainstorm roll through the area. The next morning I removed the top expecting it to be soaked through, but as you can see, the top is completely dry.

Obviously a wet cover in the trunk isn't such a good idea, so a small tub came in handy until I could hang it to dry. I'm still very happy with this €13.00 cover! (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005GU1AA8)


----------



## BillyP (Jan 11, 2013)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This is the other one I'm considering. For £43.00 GBP, it's half the price as the first, yet twice that of the second. I'm starting to feel like Goldilocks and the Three Bears "...and this one is just right!"
> 
> https://www.everycarcovered.com/collect ... -car-cover


I can highly recommend the top hat from everycarcovered.com! Takes little space and the straps are so easy to use, I don't like the ones with plastic hooks. And I dont't fancy the idea using the wipers to hold down the cover. Shipping is a bit expensive but it's totally worth it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

One advantage of putting the cover under the wipers is to prevent the wind from getting under it. It also helps prevents debris from getting into and under the plenum cover.

For those days when the wind picks up, I've used these tarp clips on the sides with a length of para-cord to keep the sides from flapping. Simply double over the cover to prevent the plastic tarp clip from contacting the paint work. Up front, simply tuck the cover under the wipers to keep it in place. 

*NOTE* - I no longer use these clips when the wind picks up and use *magnets* instead. IMHO this is a much better solution for this type of half cover. Easier to put on and take off and no risk of cord abrasion against the paint.The magnets hold on quite well in high winds and you can pull the half cover tight over the top and secure it in place across the door and trunk lid.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

My old cover finally gave up as it developed a slight rip along one of the seams. It was outside quite a bit more this summer and had really begun to fade from dark blue to a light purple. Obviously from the effects of UV which also made the material a bit "brittle" for a lack of a better term.

I received my new half-cover from Amazon today so hopefully I'll get another three years out of it before it has to be replaced. Overall I have to say this half-cover has performed exactly as expected. And for less than €20 it's cheap insurance for keeping the sun, rain, leaves and bird  off by roof when I have to leave it outside.


----------



## EssexRob (Nov 7, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This is the other one I'm considering. For £43.00 GBP, it's half the price as the first, yet twice that of the second. I'm starting to feel like Goldilocks and the Three Bears "...and this one is juuuuuust right!"
> 
> https://www.everycarcovered.com/collect ... -car-cover
> 
> View attachment 369201


I’ve got this one. Good fit and seems good value. Not had it long and not sure how long the elastic straps will retain their elasticity. In the pic it looks as if the straps somehow clip onto the wheel arches but in fact they go right under the front and rear of the car so you have to pull them right down to the bottom of the bumpers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This is my winter prep solution as I currently have to leave it out in the cold and snow at the moment. I'm using a quilted furniture blanket (1.5 x 2 meters) as an insulator to keep the frost from forming on the fabric top. The half-cover goes over that secured at each corner and center to keep everything in place. Temps have been in the -7°C range all week with a few snow flurries and this seems to be working quite well. No frost on the glass to scrape off in the morning, and the top is well protected. It only takes a few minutes to pull it all off, give it a good shake and stow it in the trunk.


----------



## jacksosi (8 mo ago)

I have purchased this one :








Half Size Car Cover fits Audi TT Roadster 2006-2014 : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive


Buy Half Size Car Cover fits Audi TT Roadster 2006-2014 at Amazon UK. Free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





Does the job nicely, although I'd rather have had an all black option (or a garage that fitted an actual car  )


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Time has come for me to consider a half cover. I’m not really liking any of the ones with straps that go across the paint tied to wheel arches etc so I’m looking at cabrio shield. Expensive but looks quality rather than “buy cheap, buy twice”

Looking at the premium version as it’s breathable, easy to fit, no straps, tailored fit etc.

Anyone had any experience with these? - right now, given the choices, this is my favourite






Audi TT 2006-2014 Cabrio Shield® Premium Soft Top Protection


Premium Quality Audi TT 2006-2014 Cabrio Shield® Soft Top Protection.



cabrioshield.com


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

So, I went ahead and bought from the above guys - Cabrio Shield UK - and they offer two versions, a standard and a premium version. I posted some pics in the “what did you buy for your TT” thread. No point me duplicating pictures here so here’s the link to my post about the cover there









What Did You Buy Today for Your Mk2 TT...?


Why companies discontinue things could be a variety of reasons. Sometimes it's due to complaints about fit or quality; issues with part quality from whatever supplier they are using; or even just non-availability from suppliers, or even part cost getting too high. Can't really say why 034...




www.ttforum.co.uk





A bit more about the premium version I bought - and I don’t have ANY affiliation to this seller - but it is a quality piece of kit. The premium version is backed by a 5 year warranty, is easy to fit, secured with no straps (it secures in both the front and rear gaps in the doors nearest the hinge and handle side of things with a rubber stop which prevents removal, it tucks neatly under the lid of the trunk/boot lid and at the front edge the wiper blades hood it in place.

It also has concealed magnets along the door weather strip which are protected by soft material underneath. The bonnet and rear quarter panel are magnet free as panels are aluminium. They feel secure but not overly magnetised, but I feel they would withstand strong winds easily.

Velcro stops secure both sounds around the wing mirrors, adding additional security from wind.

It is fully breathable, it’s not your run of the mill material. It’s treated with anti fungal which is great if you’re leaving it on for some time, which is fine. The only advice I was given was to remove it occasionally to dry it out prevent any mildew and mould that may arise if it’s on for weeks on end.

Some pics below of the securing lugs etc



















































Now, I’m aware a similar looking cover is available via a business called custom covers. From a brief look at it before I purchased this one, the key points I noticed were it was a PU coated polyester with a vinyl backing - no mention of breathability, only 12mth warranty etc. Of course, budget will be a big factor for many as the cabrio shield premium is pretty much triple the price. IMHO, you get what you pay for, which is why I went for this one. The standard cover is essentially polyester backed with vinyl where the premium version is acrylic.

As mentioned, cabrio shield do a standard one which they told me isn’t made of the same breathable fabric. The differences can be seen below


















For me, the biggest factors were warranty, breathability, fit and quality. The premium ticked all of this for me. I grabbed one whilst they had a 40% discount running meaning I paid £202 delivered - pricey for a half cover maybe, but only the best for my car as especially I can’t garage her right now.

Hope This is helpful for anyone considering a half cover for their mk2 TT 👍🏻


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice one and great write up! I looked for it here but it seems it's not available on this side of the Channel. I'll have to put it on my wish list next time I'm over and bring one back in my luggage.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Nice one and great write up! I looked for it here but it seems it's not available on this side of the Channel. I'll have to put it on my wish list next time I'm over and bring one back in my luggage.


Thanks SJP. They do ship internationally but cost may be prohibitive. Brief check seemed to indicate £40 to somewhere like Germany.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the write up. I only wished I'd bought one when I first bought the car as I've got some green patches that despite my efforts I can't completely remove.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

SamoaChris said:


> Thanks for the write up. I only wished I'd bought one when I first bought the car as I've got some green patches that despite my efforts I can't completely remove.


Have you tried using Milton baby sterilising solution? - it’s great stuff for mould and algae patches with a fairly still bristle brush…..


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

No not yet. Tried various roof cleaners but they rarely live up to their claims. Will try the Milton. Thanks.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Just to update my experience with using the premium cabrio shield. I’ve had it a little while now, it’s been on every night and removed when the car was needed, which is pretty much every day. I thought it might be a chore taking it off, putting it on etc but after a while, removal and replacement are done within a few minutes.

We‘ve had some pretty heavy rain and wind and I’m pleased to say that it is doing the job impeccably. Initially, the water does bead on it for quite some time, but with heavy rain, it does get saturated and the water no longer beads but that’s just the nature of the material. I think it would be impossible to remain beading no matter what.

Saying that, underneath remained bone dry which is the job it’s supposed to do, right? - exactly.

When the rain has passed, and if there is a good breeze, the cover dries out pretty quickly thanks to the rear quarter panel sections acting as a way in for wind to gently dry everything out.

As mentioned, we’ve had some fairly strong wind and I’ve watched the behaviour of the cover during this and am pleased to say that it hasn’t budged at all apart from a visible rippling effect of wind coming in from the rear quarter panels thus blowing between the cover and the roof.

All in all, extremely pleased. I’d recommend this half cover without question!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When the top is saturated due to heavy rains, does water pass through it?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> When the top is saturated due to heavy rains, does water pass through it?


No, it remains dry on the underside so that the windows and soft top stay dry and are not exposed to rain. The water still runs off the exterior of the cabrio shield - at the front, excess water runs off into the plenum so is then channelled down the plenum drains, for the doors it just runs off and down so no water goes into the weatherstrip and for the rear, as the cover is trapped between the boot lid and seal, water just trickles away either side without entering the boot.

I did speak with the manufacturer about how the covers work. The standard cover they offer is designed for frequent short term use only, the premium version can be left on much longer but they advise to remove/check every so often as some condensation may form and removing the cover temporarily would assist in negating any build up of moisture underneath and also allow the cover to dry out if necessary.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, covers like these at not intended for long term use at least outdoors. Mine is only on at night to keep the recent down pours from overwhelming the drip trays and it does a great job of keeping the neighbors cat from napping on the top. So far so good!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I discovered these rubberized Neodymium magnetic pucks for cable mounting on Amazon, and decided to ditch the tarp anchors and paracord to see if these would work for holding down the half cover.

The puck diameter is about 40mm, and about 7mm thick. Total height with the cable mount is roughly 15mm. There are 8 small round magnets inside that make this work and since the entire puck is rubberized, they aren't going to scratch anything. They are rated for 10kg (22lbs) pull force and they are not going anywhere. Given the fenders are all aluminum, I can only use these on the doors and trunk deck, but that will suffice.

I've re-used the old paracord and made easy to grab "pulls" for each one. We had a pretty decent storm roll through this afternoon which some high winds and the cover didn't budge! My only concern would be kids with "sticky fingers" but where I park no one will bother with them. These are quite easy to put on and take off and when not in use, store perfectly on the underside of my trunk lid.

*Follow up* - We have been experiencing some gale force winds here this week and these magnets are really keeping the edges of the top secured in place so there's no "flapping" of the cover against the paint. I now have three on each door, and three across the trunk lid and use the wipers to keep the fronts of the cover held down. Works great!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I wonder, if you had the enthusiasm to do so, wether or not with a bit of “seamstress“ work with a needle and thread you could make those magnets actually part of the cover leaving the cord part poking through? - would avoid kids making off with them and perhaps make putting the cover on a bit easier?

Just a thought, but if they‘re doing the job preventing upwards gusts getting under then that’s all that matters I guess.….


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

That had crossed my mind based on how yours is designed. Maybe if I made inverted pockets that are open at the bottom I could hide the magnets inside. This way I could put the cover on, secure the straps, then put the magnets inside the "pockets" to secure it. Since this cover is made of polyester, I could use JB Weld plastic bonder rather than sewing and use the bag it comes in for the material to make the pockets.


----------



## YorkshireMidge (Nov 8, 2014)

@Steviejones133 I've had my premium Cabrio Shield for a couple of years. I've been fairly happy with mine too with just a couple of niggles. It was black originally, but has faded quite a bit - and now matches my silver TT! The velcro tapes under the door mirrors are just too narrow in my opinion (unless they have since improved them) - so I find a really strong gust of wind can take the cover partially off, though it doesn't happen often. One of the velcro tapes has partially torn through too - so it's on my list of jobs to replace with something much more substantial. 

Because of the thickness of the material, it's not the sort of product I take off and put in the boot. It goes in a big plastic storage box in the garage when it comes off.


----------



## BillyP (Jan 11, 2013)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yeah, covers like these at not intended for long term use at least outdoors. Mine is only on at night to keep the recent down pours from overwhelming the drip trays and it does a great job of keeping the neighbors cat from napping on the top. So far so good!


Ha-ha. I had prints from cat paws on my roadster roof for a period. Charming up to a certain degreee.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *BillyP* - Charming until the little [email protected] uses the top as a scratching post! 😼


----------



## mikelstudy (2 mo ago)

it easier to fold and stow away, especially as there are no straps to mess with too.




Speed Test​


----------



## BillyP (Jan 11, 2013)

Ordered the standard half-size from Cabrio Shield UK and received it before Christmas with DHL. I must say this is premium quality and better than what I've been using from another UK supplier. They still have end of year sale.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Fair warning here for anyone considering a half cover for outdoor, long term use. As noted, these covers should only be used on a limited basis as some designs can lead to surface scratches when the straps or edges of the covers can move or flap against the paintwork -








WARNING! To all Roadsters Using a Half Cover!


With reference to a previous discussion on half covers for the roadsters http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=307418&hilit=roadster+cover&start=75 i have now noticed to my horror that with all these high winds the cover is buffeted around so much its actually scuffing the bodywork...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

